# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Vjedhjet dhe dhunimet e Kishave Orthodhokse

## Brari

shekulli

----

Vidhet baldikini i ikonostasit të Shën Athanasit në Voskopojë me 17 portrete të Krishtit dhe shenjtorëve. Edhe një herë një apel për monumentet e mbrojtuara të kulturës nga rojtarë që deri dje paguheshin 2 mijë lekë

Vidhet baldakini 1 milionë euro


Jorgjeta Gjançi, Elsa Demo

Voskopojë - Grabitet një kishë e Shën Athanasit në Voskopojë. Persona ende të paidentifikuar kanë hapur me lehtësi derën e drunjtë të kishës postbizantine, duke vjedhur baldakinin e ikonostasit të rrallë me 17 ikona të shek.XVII-XVIII dhe 17 ikona të tjera të pa vlerë, prodhime seri të ditëve tona. Sipas specialistëve të monumenteve të kulturës, mësohet se ngjarja mund të ketë ndodhur katër ditë më parë dhe vetëm dje janë njoftuar organet e policisë dhe Drejtoria Rajonale e Monumenteve të Kulturës. Ka qenë prifti i fshatit At Thoma Samara, që jeton e shërben në Voskopojë, i cili ka njoftuar Policinë dhe Mitropolinë e Korçës. Kjo vjedhje ndodhi fill pasi filloi puna për restaurimin e këtyre objekteve të kultit në Voskopojë. Pikërisht për të restauruar ikonat dhe afresket e kishës së Shën Athanasit, u ngrit aty edhe kantieri i restaurimit. Drejtori i Qendrës Rajonale të Monumenteve të Kulturës, Kliti Kallamata, shpjegon: Është vjedhur pjesa e sipërme e Ikonostasit të Kishës së Shën Athanasit, pjesa e ikonave me Krishtin dhe Apostujt. Ishte një fragment 3-4 metra i gjatë, me 17 ikona, pikturuar në fillimi të shek.XVIII. Mendohet se janë punuar nga Kostandin Jeromonaku, ndërsa ikonostasi ishte i gdhendur në dru dhe lyer me ar. Një vepër e një mjeshtërie të lartë artistike, humbja e të cilit përbën një fatkeqësi për trashëgiminë kombëtare. Duke pasur parasysh tregun e zi të shitjes së këtyre vlerave, një specialist që nuk do të identifikohet ka bërë të ditur se një prej ikonave të vjedhura mund të shitet 200.000-250.000 dollarë. 
Mësohet se dje një grup hetimi ka kryer hetimet e para në vendngjarje. Portat e drunjta hapen dhe mbyllen me një çelës të vjetër, të madh, e të rëndë. Pikërisht me një të tillë e kanë hapur edhe vjedhësit, mbasi dera nuk është shqyer, çka ka ngjallur dyshim se veprimi është menduar prej kohësh dhe është ruajtur momenti për tu ndërmarrë. Vjedhja është drejtuar nga një dorë mjeshtri, -thonë njëzëri njerëzit e monumenteve. Akti i vjedhjes ka qenë paradoksal: është grabituar një gjë e rrallë, baldakini me 17 ikonat që ka qenë qëllimi kryesor, porosia e specialistit dhe nga ana tjetër janë marrë edhe 17 ikona pa vlerë, nga ato që i gjen në gjithë kishat e sotme. 
Sipas hetimeve të para të policisë mendohet se në vjedhjen e kishës së Shën Athanasit, mund të kenë qenë disa persona. Ata kanë pasur automjet dhe kanë punuar natën. Thuajse të qetë, pasi kisha e varrezave të Voskopjës, siç quhet ndryshe kisha e Shën Athanasit, rreth e qark së cilës prehen ortodoksë e myslimanë, është disi e veçuar nga fshati. Dhjako Kristofori pranë Mitropolisë së Korçës ka bërë të ditur se edhe para afro dy muajsh u vodh dhe u përdhos kisha e Ziçishtit në rrethin e Devollit. Po brenda kësaj periudhe janë vjedhur dhe dëmtuar edhe Kisha e Sovjanit, Kisha e Shën Mërisë në Plasë, Kisha e Shën Dhimitrit në Fshatin Katund të komunës Vithkuq dhe dy kisha të tjera në rrethin e Kolonjës. 
Voskopoja për pasurinë e paçmuar të trashëgimisë kulturore, në vitin 2002 do të përfshihej në listën e 100 monumenteve në rrezik, që mbrohen nga UNESCO. Fshati ndodhet në veriperëndim të qytetit të Korçës, 1200 metër mbi nivelin e detit. Në vitet 2000, francezët erdhën me një projekt shpëtimi në Voskopojën e quajtur dikur Athina e periudhës turke, madje edhe Parisi i Ballkanit, për vlerën jo të zakontë të dy institucioneve kryesore kulturore e arsimore, Akademia e re e themeluar më 1744 dhe Shtypshkronja e Voskopojës e cila njihet për legjendat e shenjtorëve që u botuan aty dhe shpërndaheshin në Evropën Juglindore. Sot nuk ruhen gjurmë as të njërës, as të tjetrës dhe në marrëveshjen e partneritetit me Trashëgimi pa kufi, përfshihet edhe një projekt për gërmime arkeologjike që ndoshta do të çojnë në gjurmët e dy objekteve. 


Sqarimi
17 ikonat e Jeromonakut dhe 17 ikona riprodhime
Ka një keqkutim të vogël në këtë vjedhje të madhe. Numri 17 është numri i ikonave të baldakinit të vjedhur të ikonostasit, dhe po kaq numri i ikonave riprodhime të sotme që i shërbejnë kishës orotodokse dhe besimtarëve për ceremonitë e ndryshme. Ikonat e baldikinit kanë përmasat 20X25 cm. Këtu ka një keqkuptim-shpjegon Kliti Kallamata, drejtor i Drejtorisë Rajonale të Monumenteve për Korçën. Vjedhësit ordinerë, por të drejtuar nga një dorë specialisti, kanë grabitur, veç baldakinit me vlerë, i shek.XVIII, edhe 17 ikona pa vlerë. Të përbashkët kanë shifrën 17. Kallamata sqaron se ky baldakin, pra pjesa e sipërme e ikonostasit, i larë në ar dhe i zbukuruar me 17 ikona nga dora e Jeromonakut, është i veçantë për nga mjeshtëria e lartë artistike e gdhendjes dhe e pikturimit, por jo unikal. Në kishat e Voskopojës ka të tjerë të ngjashëm dhe kërcënohen njëlloj. Eshtë e pamundur të hiqen prej andej për tu strehuar në fondin e Muzeut Mesjetar të Korçës. Me përmasat që kanë kërkohet një fond gjigant, që tashmë është i mbushur me ikonostasë, jo të gjithë me vlerën e baldikinit të vjedhur,- përfundon Kallamata. 



Flet drejtori Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës, Gjerak Karaiskaj
Rojet janë paguar me dy mijë lekë

Në Voskopojë, çelësat kishës së Shën Mëhillit i mban një voskopojar që mund të quhet njeru i mirëmbajtjes. Për dyert e kishës së Shën Kollit, nëse prifti nuk është në shtëpinë e tij aty pranë, çelësat i mban i ati, dhe kështu ke mundësinë në çdo kohë të shijosh freskat e piktorit të 800-ës, David Selenica. Ndërsa për kishën e Shën Athanasit, çelësat i mbajnë hajdutët. 


Kur e morët vesh lajmin për grabitjen e ikonostasit të kishës së Shën Athanasit?
Jam njoftuar të premten në mbrëmje nga drejtori i atelierit të monumenteve të Korçës, Kliti Kallamata. Voskopoja është një fshat ku as me telefon nuk mund të lidhesh dot. U njoftova për grabitjen e pjesës së ikonostasit të gdhendur me dy dragoj dhe më pas për ikonat që ndodhen sipër tij. 
Çfarë është bërë deri tani për hetimin e vjedhjes?
Policia ka nisur hetimet dhe Interpoli është lajmëruar. 
Ka pasur precendentë në këto vite?
Eshtë e treta herë që vidhet një ikonostas. Kjo ka ndodhur para 4-5 vjetësh, në kishën e Leuzës në Përmet dhe në një kishë në Myzeqe. 
Me të njëjtën vlerë?
Eshtë e çuditshme për arsye se edhe në këto kisha është vjedhur e njëjta pjesë ikonostasi. 
Si ruhen kishat e Voskopojës, ato që janë të shpallura prej vitesh Monument kulture siç është edhe Shën Athanasi?
Ato janë kisha që nuk shfrytëzohen. Megjithatë secila prej tyre kërkon nga një kujdestar, më saktë nga katër roje. Imagjinoni vetëm për shtatë kishat e Voskopojës duhen 28 roje. Dhe për 1000 monumentet që ka gjithë vendi duhen 4 mijë roje. Deri vonë kjo punë është paguar 2 mijë lekë dhe shumica e kishave kanë vetëm punëtorë mirëmbajtjeje.
A kanë sistem sigurimi kisha me vlerë si ajo e Shën Athanasit?
Jo, për arsye se kushton dhe sepse ajo është një kishë larg fshatit.
Si mund të zgjidhet problemi i ruajtjes? 
Eshtë detyrë e pushtetit vendor dhe policisë së Korçës, të marrë përsipër ruajtjen e monumenteve të fshatit. Voskopoja është një fshat me 500 banorë, por një qendër e madhe me vlerat që ka. Duhet një fond i veçantë për ruajtjen e monumenteve. Këtë punë nuk e zgjidhin as portat e hekurit, pasi e shëmtojnë objektin, dhe dyert e drunjta janë dyert origjinale të kishës. 


Intervistoi E.Demo



12/09/2004




........




di llafe...

dy njohesit e mire te tufes se tyre Tos Nano e Tak Braho u kane thene bashk-llogorasve te tyre :


tosi edvinit.. ik more hajdut ikonash..
taku ervinit.. ik more koleksionist veprash arti..


ja dine kimene keta specialistat socialiste gjerave me vlere..

----------


## StormAngel

Nga të dhënat e kësaj Qendre, numri i objekteve të vjedhura me vlerë është mbi 1760. Mes tyre objekti i grabitur në Voskopojë dhe kryqi i famshëm i Labovës i shek.VI. Kartela e kishës së Shën Athanasit, nuk ka asnjë të dhënë për vlerën monetare të baldakinit të vjedhur. Ndërsa një nga ikonat e mrekullueshme të Jeromonakut, kap vlerën 100 mijë lekë

Vjedhja e 1760-të


Elsa Demo

Shifrat e deklaruara në media për vlerën monetare të baldakinit të vjedhur në Voskopojë nuk janë reale,- thotë Koço Gjipali, drejtor i Qendrës Kombëtare të Inventarizimit të Trashëgimisë Kulturore. As një milion euro, as 3.6 milionë dollarë. Vlera e objekteve të këtij lloji përcaktohen nga një komision i veçantë specialistësh. Çdo shifër është një hamendje, sepse objekti si pasuri kombëtare as shitet, as blihet. Ajo vlerë vihet që të mos abuzohet dhe çmimi i veprave të artit e objekteve të tjera me vlerë caktohet sa më i madh me qëllim që të rritet përgjegjësia e ruajtjes së tyre. Kështu që vlera monetare është deri-diku një vlerë apriori. 
Vonesa për një deklaratë të tillë, ka pasur si shkak verifikimin e fotografive që Drejtoria Rajonale e Monumenteve të Korçës ka depozituar në këtë Qendër, dy ditë pas publikimit të lajmit për grabitjen e një objekti të rrallë, siç është baldakini i larë në ar me 17 ikona, që mendohet të jenë pikturuar nga ikonografi postbizantin Kostandin Jeromonaku. Në bazë të fotove është plotësuar edhe kartela e kishës së Shën Athanasit, ku përbri baldakinit tani është shtuar vjedhur. Verifikimi lidhet edhe me përcaktimin e shenjave të veçanta që kishte objekti i vjedhur, të dhëna këto që i janë bërë të ditur specialistëve të Interpolit, të cilët prej ditës së hënë kanë të dhëna të sakta bashkë me fotografitë, për identifikimin e objektit në rast trafikimi jashtë vendit. 
Shifrat e publikuara për të tërhequr vëmendjen në vlerën financiare të baldakinit, për pasurinë që kanë shtënë në dorë grabitësit, janë sipas specialistëve të monumenteve të Korçës, të cilët pavarësisht se nuk ishin koherentë në deklaratat e tyre, flisnin për shifra që qarkullojnë në tregun e zi të këtyre objekteve. Kujtojmë se Korça me kishat dhe objektet e saj me vlerë kombëtare ka qenë vazhdimisht objekt i dhunimeve dhe grabitjeve. 
Por në fakt, sa është vlera monetare e baldakinit? Të regjistruar nuk ka asnjë vlerë të tillë. Nga drejtori Gjipali mësojmë se ky objekt nuk ka as pasaportë të veçantë dhe është e natyrshme. Ai është përfshirë në kartelën zyrtare të kishës së Shën Athanasit. E vërtetë është që të gjitha objektet me vlerë dhe që quhen pasuri kombëtare kanë një kosto, që sigurisht nuk është kosto shitjeje, por dëmshpërblimi. Shifra në lekë, dollarë, apo euro, që është në një farë kuptimi shifër virtuale, caktohet për efekte sigurie. Kur katër vjet më parë do të niseshin drejt Gjermanisë arti bizantin dhe ikonat më me vlerë që ka Shqipëria, në ekspozitën dinjitoze, e quajtur Shqipëria midis kryqit dhe gjysmëhënës, përbri emrit të secilës ikonë dhe autorit të saj, kishte edhe një vlerë monetare të llogaritur në dollarë. Më e ulëta ishte 20 mijë dollarë. Apo rasti aktual ai i ekspozimit të ikonave në Moskë, në tetor, kur vlera financiare për garancinë e 50 prej tyre është 20 milionë USD. Shumica e objekteve të kataloguara, e kanë të rivlerësuar vlerën e tyre monetare. Janë shumë. 
Dhe kjo vlerë përcaktohet duke marrë parasysh kritere si historia, vjetërsia, autenticiteti, teknika e punimit, autori, ngjyrat etj. Dhe janë institucionet përkatëse ato që përcaktojnë këtë vlerë monetare. 
Atëherë, edhe objekte të artit postbizantin ku bën pjesë baldakini i vjedhur e ka një vlerë të tillë, por ndoshta të parivlerësuar. Iu kemi dhënë urdhër të gjitha institucioneve për të bërë rivlerësimin monetar të objekteve, pasi një pjesë e tyre kanë ende çmimet e dikurshme. Të tjera objekte që janë në fondet e muzeve apo institucioneve kulturore e studimore, janë të parestauruara dhe në gjendjen që janë, një komision që vlerëson objektin e ka të vështirë të përcaktojë edhe vlerën monetare, - shpjegon drejtori Koço Gjipali. 
Procesi i katalogimit dhe inventarizimit në këtë Qendër i 1100 objekteve të paluajtshme, në gjithë Shqipërinë, ku përfshihet edhe kisha e Shën Athanasit, ka nisur vetëm në vitin 2003 dhe është një proces i ngadaltë. Me fjalë të tjera, do të duhet edhe pak kohë që pasuria dhe trashëgimia kombëtare të pajiset me pasaportë e cila është edhe më e rëndësishme për objektet e luajtshme. Për një pjesë të objekteve të humbura Qendra nuk disponon fotografi, pasi në kartelat e para 90-ës, kjo nuk ka qenë një praktikë e rregullt. Eshtë shumë e vështirë, ti gjesh objektet kur nuk ka foto. Në bashkëpunim me Institutin e Monumenteve të Kulturës do të fotografojmë çdo objekt të paluajtshëm. Sipas Gjipalit, pikërisht Muzeu i Artit Mesjetar në Korçë, ka rreth 600 objekte të paregjistruara. Ndërkaq drejtori na tregon fondin e veprave të tjera të regjistruara që kanë për autor Jeromonakun, i cili mendohet të jetë krijuesi i 17 ikonave të baldakinit të vjedhur. Tezë kjo e hedhur nga Pirro Thomo. Janë mbi 18 ikona të ikonografit që ka krijuar në disa kisha të rëndësishme postbizantine, ndërmjet shekujve 17-18. Arti i tij vlerësohet nga studiuesit për gjallërinë e mrekullueshme kromatike dhe për aftësinë e interpretimit të imazheve biblike përtej kanoneve të artit bizantin. Kjo duket edhe tek ikona me titull Shën Mëria ku rastësisht mësojmë edhe për vlerën monetare të një krijimi të Kostandin Jeromonakut: 100 mijë lekë. Po 17 të tilla që mban baldakini? 
Nuk është kjo më e hidhura që mësojmë nga Qendra e Inventarizimit. Ajo ka regjistruar edhe vendet bosh të thuajse gjithë objekteve të vjedhura e të humbura. Një shifër e errët: mbi 1760 objekte. I fundit që hyri në këtë rreth të pambyllur është baldakini. Aty ekziston vetëm fotografia e një tjetër objekti unikal, kryqi i famshëm i kishës së Labovës i shek.VI, i vjedhur pas 90-ës. Drejtori Koço Gjipali, thotë se këto vjedhje nuk pasurojnë askënd dhe se mbi të gjitha lufta që i bëhet pasurisë kombëtare është e mbarsur me antikombëtaren. Jo më kot në mesin e viteve 2000 një breshëri automatiku do të shfytyronte freskat e një prej kishave të Voskopojës, e goditur për herë të fundit një javë më parë. 

Kartela zyrtare të kishës së Shën Athanasit përmban mes të tjerash këto të dhëna: 
U shpall monument kulture në 1948
Bazilikë
Kishë postbizantine në Shqipërinë e Jugut
Janë vjedhur 17 ikona

----------


## Hyllien

KORÇE/ Voskopoja: Janë fotografuar në shkurt. Mund t'i kenë çuar në Greqi 

"U vodhën ikonat origjinale" 
Kreu i Shoqatës: S'janë lëvizur kurrë nga kisha 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roland Beqiraj


KORÇE

Ikonat e vjedhura në Voskopojë në 11 shtator në kishën e Shën Thanasit kanë qenë origjinale. Ka qenë kryetari i shoqatës "Rilindja e Voskopojës" Anesti Voskopoja që i ka vendosur policisë në dispozicion prova fotografike dhe filmike të ikonave të vjedhura. Gjithashtu, kanë dhënë dëshmitë e tyre edhe specialisti ikonograf Kristofor Naslazi, i cili citohet nga policia se ikonat nuk kanë qenë të riprodhuara. Të njëjtin mendim ka dhënë edhe historiani Dhori Falo, që vazhdon të jetojë në Voskopojë. 17 ikonat e vjedhura ishin jo vetëm autentike, por edhe me vlera të papërsëritshme dhe unikale. Kryetari i shoqatës "Rilindja e Voskopojës", në një intervistë, sqaron për "Gazetën":

Ju keni thënë në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Qarkut se ikonat e vjedhura janë tërësisht origjinale. Ku bazoheni?
Me cilësinë e kryetarit të shoqatës "Rilindja e Voskopojës" deklaroj se vjedhja e ikonave është një tragjedi e vërtetë kulturore dhe historike. Gjithashtu, kam deklaruar se ikonat e vjedhura ishin të vërteta dhe origjinale. Ishin ikona të vitit 1724, me vlerë kombëtare të jashtëzakonshme, që në shtetet fqinje dhe në Shqipëri rrallë gjenden. Më vjen keq që ky akt u tjetërsua.

Kur i keni parë ikonat për herë të fundit?
Të gjitha aktivitetet e trashëgimisë kulturore shoqata jonë i zhvillon në Voskopojë, pasi aty gjenden edhe bazilikat. Dhe Shën Thanasi, duke pasur një vlerë të rrallë, ishte bazilika ku ne si shoqatë zhvillonim aktivitetet tona. Unë po them se ikonat i kam parë më datën 18 janar të këtij viti, që është edhe dita e kësaj kishe, por edhe më 10 shkurt po të këtij viti. Ne e kemi edhe në kasetë filmike bakalinin me 17 ikonat origjinale, që u filmua krejt rastësisht; i kemi edhe fotografitë. Por unë i kam parë këto ikona edhe ditën kur u bë përurimi i punimeve nga shoqata franceze "Trashëgimi pa kufi". Ishte ikonostasi me 17 ikonat.

Ku mendoni se mund të jenë dërguar?
Jam i sigurt që destinacioni i tyre është vendi fqinj, që është deficitar me këto vlera të kësaj periudhe.


Specialisti i Muzeumit: Policia ka keqpërdorur emrin tim

Specialisti i ikonografisë në Muzeumin e Artit Mesjetar, Kristofor Naslazi, të cilin e citon policia në komunikatën e saj, ku shprehet se ikonat e vjedhura kanë qenë të riprodhuara, thotë se policia e ka keqpërdorur deklarimin e tij. Naslazi thotë se gjatë deklarimit në cilësinë e ekspertit, të kërkuar nga blutë, ai ka theksuar se "nëse kanë vjedhur ikonat e dhuruara nga besimtarët, nuk ka ndonjë vlerë, por nëse është trazuar ikonostasi, është bërë dëm shumë i madh". "Bakalinit dëm i shkaktohet po të vjedhësh një pjesë të tij, dhe jo të tërë", shprehet Naslazi. "Por, dukej se edhe oficeri i policisë nuk ishte i saktë se çfarë kërkonte prej meje".


Shoqata franceze kërkon ndihmë

Shoqata franceze "Patrimoine sans frontières (PSF)", e cila bëri gjatë muajit korrik restaurimin e kishës së Shën Thanasit , në një komunikatë dërguar të gjitha institucioneve të huaja ka kërkuar ndihmë për ruajtjen e vlerave në Voskopojë. Madje, përfaqësuesit e PSF-së kanë kërkuar edhe mbledhjen e fondeve, në mënyrë që në kishat e Voskopojës të vendoset edhe sistemi i alarmit dhe të paguhet një roje që të bëjë shërbim 24-orësh.

----------


## Doktorr Sakica

si dreqin mund te vidhet dicka qe eshte 12 metra katror pa e marre vesh askush ne katund, nuk e di ku gjindet kisha apo si eshte plani hapsinor i katundit por po me duket disi absurde... ishalla vjedhsit kane qene shqiptar e e kane mare nje cmim te mire... dihet se eshte tradhti e popullit kjo pune po cka me bo..

----------


## Doktorr Sakica

po me vjen qudi si asnje ortodoks (seminarsiti dhe shoket e ti) nuk po shkruan ne kete teme.
kur vjen puna te shkijet e grekt menjeher qohen ne kembe dhe i mborjn por per shqypnin nuk po interesohen aspak... TURP

----------


## Hyllien

As mos te te vije cudi hic... akoma nuk je mesuar ti me stilin helen ? U be nami se u shpuan dy mure ne Serbi, dha dhe 600.000 dollar fortlumteria e tij, dhe ketu as qe e can menderen njeri per vjedhjen e ikonave.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> po me vjen qudi si asnje ortodoks (seminarsiti dhe shoket e ti) nuk po shkruan ne kete teme.


Shqiptari Ortodoks eshte bizantin ne thelb, ashtu si Shkijet dhe Greqerit. Natyra Ortodokse nuk te le te qortosh Ortodokset e tjere sidomos kur ata perballen me Myslimane apo Katolike sic jane Shqiptaret e Kosoves.

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

> Shqiptari Ortodoks eshte bizantin ne thelb


Ahhhhh c'ja bone mir.Ashtu e meritojn.S'ka turp me t'modh.Kushedi se sa jan ofendu me kte t'shame kta shqiptaret ortodokse !!!

Lene mo masanaj kur meno qe vidhen Kisha,thyhen Altare,nuk lejohet vendosja e Kryqeve neper vende te shenjta Kristiane etj etj e keta shqiptaret ortodokse tolerojne ''tolerancen fetare'' ne Shqiperi sepse akoma d'hiten nga Aziatomanet nga te cilet jan 'rraf'' per 500 vjet.Ca tipash qe jon huh?

----------


## Lioness

> Ahhhhh c'ja bone mir.Ashtu e meritojn.S'ka turp me t'modh.Kushedi se sa jan ofendu me kte t'shame kta shqiptaret ortodokse !!!
> 
> Lene mo masanaj kur meno qe vidhen Kisha,thyhen Altare,nuk lejohet vendosja e Kryqeve neper vende te shenjta Kristiane etj etj e keta shqiptaret ortodokse tolerojne ''tolerancen fetare'' ne Shqiperi sepse akoma d'hiten nga Aziatomanet nga te cilet jan 'rraf'' per 500 vjet.Ca tipash qe jon huh?


Si shqiptare orthodokse, as nuk prekem fare nga keto parrulla.  Por prekem, si shqiptare nga injoranca dhe anadolleku juaj.  
London-Tironc, po mire mor anadollak, ty te beri nder Turqia qe u ul kembkryq ne Shqiperi per 500 vjet?  Mos ua qaj hallin te tjereve nese dh***n apo jo.  

Persa i perket vjedhjeve te ikonave, jam shume e indinjuar.  Sa per info, kjo dukuri ndodh fatkeqesisht edhe ne "Byzantine."  Feja e hajduteve kudo ne bote eshte paraja, perfitimi.  Ashtu si dhe ne Egjipt, (apo ne vende te tjera) qe pasuria antike vidhet perdite (duke nisur qe nga egjiptianet, qe e bejne te mundshme) dhe perfundojne ne koleksionet perendimore.  
Kush i vodhi muzete pas 90's ne Shqiperi?  E di qe ju "pikon" ne shpirt juve per nje ikone, por personalisht,  si shqiptare, per mua eshte me e dhimbshme zhdukja e gjithe atyre veprave aq te rendesishme te historise dhe kultures kombetare.

----------


## Hyllien

E pra eeeee

Kush i vodhi megjithmend keto muzete ?
Kush e dogji biblioteken e Sarandes ?
C'duan kokat e perendive pellazge te Butrintit ne muzeun e Pierut ?
etj etj pyetje pa fund si keto. Apo na e ka fajin Turku. Vallaj per ner te rregjistrave Turk na dalin gjith herojte e luftrave te FushKosoves Shqiptar... megjithate nuk duhet t'i besojme atyre rregjistrave duke qene se Ballaban Pasha qysh ne kohen e Skenderbeut kishte kalu matane... si i thone kendeja... biased reports me demek.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Lioness, London Tironci po ben sarkastikun sepse eshte ortodoks! Po sa per sqarim kishat ortodokse nuk po vidhen nga myslimanet shqiptare po nga ortodokset greke, dhe ketu jam dakort me qafirin! Ne vend qe ta shofin si pasuri kombetare qe po shkon pertej kufijve, e marin si fyerje ndaj fese ortodokse...

----------


## Lioness

> Lioness, London Tironci po ben sarkastikun sepse eshte ortodoks! Po sa per sqarim kishat ortodokse nuk po vidhen nga myslimanet shqiptare po nga ortodokset greke, dhe ketu jam dakort me qafirin! Ne vend qe ta shofin si pasuri kombetare qe po shkon pertej kufijve, e marin si fyerje ndaj fese ortodokse...


D&G, te njejtet "orthodoks greke" qe vjedhin kishat ne Greqi.  Sic e thashe, nuk po mbaj anen e Orthodoksise ketu.  Ikonat apo cdo gje tjeter, jane pasuri kombetare. 

Cyclo, c'ne Turqia moj, zemer, Greqia na i ka fajet per te tera! Qysh erdhen te pacipet, dhe na i "zbrasen" muzete, para syve?!

ps: London-Tir, gafa jemi, njerez bejme ..... lol,  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hyllien

Anadollaket Turq e kane fajin per gjithshkah qe ka ndodhur ne Shqiperi. Po te mos kishin erdhur ata, ne tani nuk do ishim ndare me keshtu feshe, por do ishim te tere orthodhokse, dhe nuk do kishte armiqesi mes dy popujve miq, por vllazeri. Harrova dhe Serbet, nese ata po i qujme kushurinj ne ket mes.

----------


## ademur

[QUOTE=Brari]shekulli

----

Vidhet baldikini i ikonostasit të Shën Athanasit në Voskopojë me 17 portrete të Krishtit dhe shenjtorëve. Edhe një herë një apel për monumentet e mbrojtuara të kulturës nga rojtarë që deri dje paguheshin 2 mijë lekë

Vidhet baldakini 1 milionë euro


...
Shpija e Zotit nuk mund të vidhet!

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Ja ke fut kot. Une deklaroj ktu qe personalisht do isha dakort me idene qe ato anadollaket te na kishin ardh nja 500 vjet me perpara se c'na erdhen,por icik me ne forme shoqerore se edhe ashtu si benin ata nuk duhet.Kurse ai Skenderbeu aiiiii....ah c'ti bej qe ...lene se s'po e them fare me mire...Hej meqe ra fjala,e moret vesh per ate ''okllaine'' e argjendte edhe ate ''mullirin e kafese'' me diamante qe kishin vjedh nga shpija e dervishit te fshatit Spurdhje?

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

> Anadollaket Turq e kane fajin per gjithshkah qe ka ndodhur ne Shqiperi. Po te mos kishin erdhur ata, ne tani nuk do ishim ndare me keshtu feshe, por do ishim te tere orthodhokse, dhe nuk do kishte armiqesi mes dy popujve miq, por vllazeri. Harrova dhe Serbet, nese ata po i qujme kushurinj ne ket mes.



Ka dalur ne 'mode' keto vitet e funit,sidomos mbas september 11, me lexu ca Derivate Shpatareske me Baza Biblike e me u ndje Snob.
Ka ekzistu ky lloj fenomeni tek brezi i ri edhe me pare,per me shume duhet me hedh nje sy pas,tek fenomeni ''Hipi'' i viteve 60-70 ne kohen e luftes se Vietnamit,kur ideja e luftes kundra koleres komuniste u ''shnderru'' ne ''Hare Krishna,Hare Hare'', kur tymi hashishit mbi National Park shkrepetinte me vetetimshmerisht se nje mbasdite tropikale.
Sot motoja snobiste eshte :- Jihad Universal per nje Bote te gjelber e me shume Bagti.
Si tha ai shefi,:-Gelltit nje here nje luge corbe te prishur, e menderosesh ter jeten.

----------


## Hyllien

*Vjedhja e dytë brenda vitit, pas badakinit me vlerë*

*Grabiten 6 ikonat e Ikonostasit të Shën Thanasit*

Jorgjeta Gjançi

Është vjedhur përsëri Kisha e Shën Thanasit në Voskopojë. Si edhe një vit më parë, mendohet të jetë vjedhje që ka shkaktuar dëm të madh në kishën monument kulture të kategorisë së parë. Vjedhësit kanë punuar gjatë natës duke u gdhirë e enjte me nge dhe kanë marrë me mjete automobilistike pjesë të vlerave unikale të kësaj kishe të vjetër. Nga informacionet e para mësohet se janë vjedhur 6 ikona të Ikonostasit dhe një pjesë e vetë ikonostasit, e cila është prerë me kujdes për të mos dëmtuar vlerat e tij. Sipas burimeve të brendshme të degës së Monumenteve të Kulturës në Korçë, vjedhja është kryer gjatë dy netëve më parë, por vetëm mbrëmë është bërë e ditur kjo humbje me vlerë.
Policia e rrethit të Korçës është lajmëruar dje në mesditë për vjedhjen e Kishës. Lajmi është përcjellë me shqetësim nga banorë të Voskopojës dhe drejtues të komunës së saj. Ai është bërë i ditur edhe për Mitropolinë e Korçës dhe prej andej për Kryepeshkopatën e Kishës Ortodokse në Tiranë. Sipas të njëjtit burim informacioni që nuk ka dashur të identifikohet, janë vjedhur 6 ikona shumë të vjetra, që i përkasin fillimit të shekullit të *XVIII* dhe që kanë qënë pikturuar nga vëllezërit *Kostandin dhe Athanas Zografi*. Ato kanë qenë imazhe të rralla kishtare, me kombinim të përsosur ngjyrash edhe me penelata floriri, çka dëshmon se grabitësit ua kanë ditur vlerën dhe prej kohësh kanë piketuar marrjen e tyre. Përveç ikonave, duke punuar të qetë gjatë natës, ata që sipas burimeve policore duhet të kenë qenë disa persona, kanë prerë dhe ngarkuar në makinë edhe një pjesë të ikonostasit, i gdhendur në dru arre me mjeshtëri dhe me një punim të hollë nga mjeshtërit e vjetër. Grabitësit kishin përgatitur për ti vjedhur edhe fronat ku uleshin besimtarët, punime përsëri të gdhendura në dru arre. Edhe pse i kishin çmontuar nuk kanë mundur ti marrin.
Në orët e mbrëmjes, gazeta është përpjekur të marrë konfirmim nga drejtuesi i degës së Monumenteve të Kulturës në Korçë, Kliti Kallamata, por ai ka qenë me shërbim në Greqi. Jo larg, vetëm një vit më parë, kjo kishë u grabit për herë të parë. Sipas studiuesve të artit mesjetar, Kisha e Shën Thanasit ka pasur vlera unikale, që i përkasin shekullit të XVII dhe fillimit të shekullit të XVIII ndaj edhe është bërë pre e grabitësve. Sipas studiuesit të artit mesjetar, Kristofor Naslazi, ikonostasi i Kishës së Shën Thanasit në Voskopojë përbën një monument kulture më vete me vlera të jashtëzakonshme dhe gati unikale për kulturën mesjetare shqiptare. Ai plotësohej nga baldakini dhe ikonat sipër tij, të cilat u vodhën vjeshtën e vitit të kaluar. Ka qenë një nga vjedhjet më të mëdha të trashëgimisë kulturore. Ikonat e kësaj kishe, sipas studiuesve, janë origjinale, çka do të thotë se edhe 6 ikonat që janë vjedhur dy ditë më parë janë me vlerë të pallogaritshme.
Për të dytën herë, për të njëjtin objekt, burime policore dhe specialistë të artit mesjetar mendojnë se grabitësit janë persona që i njohin vlerat e kësaj kishe ndaj edhe kanë përsëritur grabitjen. Ata hamendësojnë se është i njëjti person apo grup që kreu edhe vjedhjen e vitit të kaluar dhe që për fat të keq nuk u zbulua nga organet kompetente.

----------


## Hyllien

Koha jone thote 7 ?

"ZHDUKEN" 7 IKONA NE KISHEN E SHEN THANASIT

Korce - Vidhet per here te dyte brenda vitit ikonostasi i cmuar i kishes se Shen Thanasit ne Voskopoje. Kete here rezulton te jen-_edhur rreth 7 ikona, nga paneli i ikonostasit te kishes. Grabitja, mesohet te jete kryer mbremjen e se enjtes, nga persona te cilet ende nuk jane identifituar. Ato pak ikona qe kishin mbetur pa u trazuar dhe qe ruanin vlerat e nje kishe te vjeter ne fshatin e njohur, ndodhen tani ne duart e grabitesve qe ende nuk jane zbuluar nga policia lokale e Korces. Sipas te dhenave qe ka arritur te siguroje policia vjedhjen e ikonave, e kane konstatuar dy vizitore njohes te kishave. Menjehere eshte sinjalizuar policia dhe Metropolia e Korces, duke vene keshtu ne levizje nje grup hetimor per rastin. Drejtori i Ateliese se Monumenteve te Kultures ne Korce, Kliti Kallamata, pohoi se ne kishen e Shen Thanasit jane vjedhur 6-7 ikona te lyera me ar, qe kane vlera historike dhe artistike. Ai sqaroi se ikonat e vjedhura, datojne te punuara nga autore anonime rreth vitit 1700 dhe dallohen nga stili i tyre kreto-venecian. "Ikonat e vjedhura kane vlera te paperseritshme, me gdhendjen e tyre te rrafshet dhe nga rendesia historike"- cilesoi Kallamata. Sipas policise, duke iu referuar hetimeve paraprake, vjedhja e ikonave ne kishen e Shen Thanasit eshte kryer nga persona qe e njohin mire vleren e ketyre objekteve, te cilat i perkisnin kultit ortodoks. Dyshimet per nje vjedhje te mireorganizuar, ngrihen edhe mbi faktin se vjedhja e tre diteve me pare perkon me ate te vitit te kaluar, kur ne te njejten periudhe e ne te njejten date, kesaj kishe iu zhduken rreth 17 ikona me vlera te rralla. Keto ikona perbenin pjesen kryesore te ikonostasit te kishes se Shen Thanasit. E, megjithese per kultin ortodoks kjo ishte nje humbje me vlera te medha, autoret e grabitjes se tyre nuk u zbuluan as sot e kesaj dite. Kjo vjedhje konsiderohet si nje demtim mjaft i rende per kishen e Shen Thanasit ne Voskopoje, pasi ketij objekti kulti tashme i eshte rrembyer pjesa me e madhe e ikonostasit.

G.Ashimi

----------


## Hyllien

Voskopoje/ Grabiten shtatë ikona nga ikonostasi *300-vjeçar* i kishës


Vidhet kisha e Shën Thanasit

Edhe një vit më parë u sulmua në të njëjtën datë

KORÇE/ Juli Kapurani

Vidhet për të dytën herë dhe në të njëjtën datë si një vit më parë, kisha e Shën Thanasit në Voskopojë. Dhe sërish autorët mbeten ende të paidentifikuar. Ka qenë ikonostasi i kësaj kishe që ka joshur grabitësit e ikonave me vlerë, të cilat ruhen në këtë objekt kulti.

Ato pak ikona që kishin mbetur ende të ekspozuara dhe të paprekura nga grabitjet e mëparshme, duket se tashmë do të kërkojnë një punë kolosale për gjetjen dhe rikthimin e tyre në vend. Nga paneli i ikonostasit të kishës 300-vjeçare janë marrë *7 ikona të vjetra*. Grabitja e kishës ka ndodhur gjatë natës së të enjtes, pikërisht një vit më vonë pas ngjarjes së parë. Uniformat blu të komisariatit të policisë së Korçës kanë mundur të konstatojnë vjedhjen vetëm në sajë të njoftimit nga ana e besimtarëve të përhershëm të kishës. Dy prej tyre, fshatarë të zonës, kanë pikasur menjëherë mungesën e ikonave në panelin e ikonostasit, ndërsa hynin në kishë për të kryer ritet e tyre fetare. Menjëherë është ngritur një grup hetimor për të zbardhur çështjen, por ende asnjë gjurmë nuk është gjetur në vend.
Edhe një vit më parë vjedhja e kishave u bë problemi kryesor i Mitropolisë së Korçës, që apeloi për ndihmë tek instancat më të larta duke vënë dhe alarmin për rrezikun që u kanoset kishave të vjetra nga persona të papërgjegjshëm. Gjashtë ikonat e vjedhura në vitin 2004, kanë qenë të lyera me ar dhe mbartin kulturën ikono-grafike shqiptare. Këto ikona që tani i mungojnë kishës së vjetër të vitit që daton vitin 1724 dallohen nga stili kreto-venecian. I pyetur për këtë vjedhje, e cila përkon me atë të vitit të kaluar, drejtori i Monumenteve të Kulturës në Korçë, Kliti Kallamata, thotë se “ikonat janë prejardhja e autorëve anonimë të viteve 1700 dhe kanë vlera të papërsëritshme ikonografike dhe historike”. Sipas tij ikonat e vjetra janë të lyera me ar dhe kanë gdhendje të rrafshët. Më shumë se vlerë monetare ikonat e marra nga ikonostasi kanë vlera historike dhe mbartin pasurinë dhe historinë e kishave të hershme të Voskopojës. Burime të Policisë Lokale thonë se personat ende të paidentifikuar që kanë kryer vjedhjen janë nisur nga vlera e paçmueshme e tyre ne tregun e zi. Pjesa kryesore e ikonostasit të vjedhur në të njëjtën formë si një vit më parë ka hedhur dyshimet për persona të mirorganizuar në veprimet e tyre ndaj objektit të kultit që është bërë pre e grabitjes për të dytën herë.
Të shqetësuar për këtë ngjarje të rëndë dhe të paprecedente janë edhe fshatarët e zonës. Ata janë besimtarë të devotshëm dhe frekuentues të rregullt të kishave të Voskopojës. Ngjarje të tilla, jo vetëm që kanmë dëmtuar imazhin e tyre si fshat, por edhe kanë bërë një dëm kolosal në vlerat e tyre fetare.

----------


## WaRrIoR

> Lexova kete artikull tek revista  Milosao dhe mendova ta ndaj me ju pasi eshte nje realitet teper i turpshem qe prek kishat tona orthodhokse!


Admirina Peçi 

Kisha: Ikonat janë pronë e komunitetit ortodoks. Shteti shqiptar të sqarojë statusin 

Vjedhjet, në kisha mbahen ikona false 

J anë cënuar vlerat tërë sore të kishave orthodhokse në Shqipëri. Heqja e ikonave i ka dëmtuar mjaft këto faltore. Sot besimtarët ortodoksë luten në kisha para ikonave të kopjuara mbi kanavacë. Në kisha asgjë nuk është e sigurt që prej më shumë se 15 vitesh. Ditën për diell, apo netëve vonë, kishat thyhen. Vidhen. Sharrohen ikonastasët dhe merren ikonat origjinale, me vlera të pallogaritshme kulturore për t'u shitur jashtë Shqipërisë. Për këtë shkak vendosen tashmë në shumë kisha të restauruara vetëm kopje të ikonave që besimtarët të kenë ku të luten. Një faltore, nuk ka asnjë kuptim pa objektet e saj të lutjes, pa ikonat. Kështu thotë prof.dr. Pirro Thomo, përgjegjës i Bërthamës së Trashëgimisë Kulturore pranë Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, ndërsa na shpjegon shumë çështje delikate, pas debatit të hapur në Milosao për gjendjen alarmante ku ruhen ikonat në Shqipëri. Sipas tij thembra e akilit në këtë problem që diskutohet prej vitesh, është statusi i këtyre ikonave, përcaktimi i qartë i pronësisë, dhe i të ardhmes së tyre. 

Pronë e komunitetit orthodhoks, mbi këto objekte janë marrë shpesh vendime që i kanë dëmtuar dhe rrezikuar maksimalisht. Për këtë arsye ndodhin vjedhjet nëpër kisha dhe po për këtë arsye gjendja e mirëmbajtjes së ikonave është alarmante. Prof.dr. Pirro Thomo, na zbulon në këtë intervistë shumë detaje nga pikpyetjet e ngritura në debatin mbi gjendjen e ikonave në Shqipëri. 

*Çfarë dëmi moral dhe material i është bërë komunitetit orthodhoks në lidhje me të gjithë këto objekte kulti të cilat nuk janë më në vendet ku kanë qenë gjithherë?* 

Dëmi nuk është vetëm i komunitetit ortodoks, por edhe i institucioneve shkencore që merren me studimin, evidentimin dhe publikimin e këtyre objekteve. Sepse një kishë ose një faltore, është e tillë me të gjithë objektet e saj të kultit. Në mënyrë që bësimtarët që shkojnë aty të adhurojnë ikonën. Ky është funksioni primar i ikonës. Një kishë e zhveshur nga ikonat nuk e realizon funksionin për të cilin kjo godinë është ngritur. Për këtë gjë besimtarët, siç dëshmojnë dhjetra e dhjetra mbishkrime kanë financuar për pajisjen e kishës si për pikturat murale, në ndërtimin e saj dhe në pajisjen me ikona ikonastasë dhe objekte të tjera kishtare. Kjo është ana shpirtërorë e çështjes. Ana kulturore është tjetër. Një momunet kulture, quhet i tillë me të gjithë iventaret që ka brenda kjo ndërtesë që nga arkitektura, pikturat murale, dhe të gjithë objektet e artit të aplikuar, si ikonastaset, ikonat, etj. Pa këto elemente nuk mund të quhet monument kulture. Pra me heqjen e këtyre objekteve cënohen vlerat tërësore të këtij monumenti. Në të gjithë aspektet po ta marrësh një heqje e tillë është jashtë çdo llogjike. 

*Si janë tërhequr këto objekte nga Kishat?* 

Në periudhën e vështirë të tranzicionit që kaloi Shqipëria, këto ikona, që janë një vlerë shumë e madhe shpirtërore dhe artistike, nuk mund të liheshin nëpër kisha, sepse rrezikoheshin që të vidheshin. Prandaj me një marrveshje mes Institutit të Monumenteve dhe Kishës Orthodhokse u tërhoqën në ruajtje provizore, në kuptimin që në një tjetër kohë të përshtatshme kur të krijohen kushte të favorshme për t'i ruajtur, këto të kthehen në kishat ku kanë qenë më parë. Në këto rrethana urdhri i Ministrisë së Kulturës për kalimin e një kapitali ikonash Muzeut Historik Kombëtar mua më duket i pabazuar, jashtë çdo ligji dhe çdo koncepti. 

*Po thoni se është i jashtligjshëm vendimi për ti dërguar ikonat në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar. Pse?* 

Ky vendim është i jashtëligjshëm sepse mbështetet në një vendim të Këshillit të Ministrave të vitit 1993, i cili duke u këshilluar edhe me ish-kryeministrin e asaj kohe Aleksandër Meksin nuk bën fjalë fare për ikonat. Që këtu fillon kuadri jashtëligjor i urdhërit që ka dhënë Minsitria e Kulturës për kalimin e ikonave në Muze. Duke shtuar edhe faktin tjetër se këto janë pronë e komunitetit orthodhoks, janë pronë e monumentit të kulturës, e bëjnë akoma më tepër të pallogjikshëm e të papranuar këtë urdhër. 

*Specialistët thonë se ikonat në Shqipëri janë në rrezik, dhe se gjendja është alarmante sa i takon kushteve ku ruhen?* 

Aspekti që ngrenë specialistët për gjendjen alarmante ku ruhen ikonat është shumë i drejtë. Në kushtet që ka Muzeu Historik Kombëtar pavarësisht se siguron ruajtjen e tyre nga vjedhjet, kjo nuk është gjithçka. Janë edhe vlerat që duhet të plotësohen, kushtet normale të temperaturës dhe lagështirës. Këto kushte Muzeu Historik nuk i plotëson, pra ka marrë përsipër një barrë jashtëzakonisht të vështirë për t'u përballuar. E megithatë nuk është problemi këtu, por te urdhri i pabazuar në ligj i MKRS. Kjo zgjidhje që ka arritur Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës me Muzeun, që të marrin herë pas here ikona për t'i restauruar dhe për t'i kthyer prapë në Muze, është një zgjidhje provizore. Thelbi i çështjes është se kujt i takojnë këto ikona, cili institucion ka të drejta mbi to dhe cila do të jetë e ardhmja e tyre? Pra rëndësi themelore ka përcaktimi i një statusi të qartë për gjendjen dhe pronësinë e këtyre ikonave dhe si do të integrohen në të ardhmen. 

*Çfarë pretendimi ka Kisha Orthodhokse për këtë çështje?* 

Për këtë qëllim Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë ka reaguar ndaj MKRS për këtë veprim të paligjshëm dhe ka kërkuar të ulen dhe ta zgjidhin këtë problem. Ka kaluar më tepër se një vit e gjysëm dhe ministri i kulturës akoma nuk i është përgjigjur letrës së dërguar nga ana e kryepeshkopit. Përveç kësaj institucioni i urdhëruar që është Instituti i Monumernteve të Kulturës ka reaguar dhe ka protestuar për këtë urdhër të cilin e konsideron të paligjshëm duke njoftuar ministrin e kulturës dhe kryeministrin e asaj kohe. Por edhe ndaj kësaj kërkese nuk ka ardhur asnjë përgjigje. Pra duhet zgjidhur ky problem, kuadri ligjor dhe statusi i këtyre objekteve në bashkëpunim me Institutin e Monumenteve të Kulturës dhe Kishës Orthodhokse se kujt i takojnë, ku do të çohen dhe çdo të bëhet në të ardhmen me to. Pastaj do kalohet te gjërat e tjera teknike për laboratore resataurimi apo kondicionerë. 

*A mendoni se ka ardhur koha që këto objekte ti kthehen përfundimisht Kishës Orthodhokse?* 

Kisha Orthodhokse nuk ka pretendime tani për tani që të marrë ikonat origjinale dhe t'i vendosë në dhjetra monumente që janë restauruar. Problemi është zgjidhur ndryshe. Janë marrë ikonat dhe janë bërë kopje të tyre të stampuara në kanavacë dhe janë vendosur në ikonastase. Por ka edhe riprodhime dhe ikona të reja të realizuara kohëve të fundit. Përsa u përket monumenteve, ne kemi zgjedhur rrugën që ikonat origjinale, të cilat ruhen në muze të ndryshëm, kryesisht në Korçë të fotografohen, të stampohen në kanavacë dhe të vendosen në madhësitë origjinale, në mëyrë që besimtarët të kenë kujt t'i falen. 

*A është ende e rrezikshme që këto objekte të kthehen nëpër kishat ku janë marrë vite më parë?* 

Tani për tani po. 

*I përgjigjet kjo edhe rastit të vjedhjeve të pak ditëve më parë në Voskopojë?* 

Po , patjetër. 

*Ka Kisha Orthodhokse një qëndrim për këtë rast vjedhje?* 

Sigurisht që ka një qëndrim. Ne kemi protestuar pranë Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës dhe Ministrisë. Në Voskopojë janë katër bazilika të mëdha dhe një manastir. Tani për tani atje po punojnë Instituti i Monumenteve në bashkëpunim me një grup francezësh. Por këto kisha nuk qenë të siguruara. Meqënëse këto kanë vlera të rëndësisë së veçantë, përveç kishës duhet të ruheshin nga vet fshati dhe IMK me kujdestarë, roje etj. Pra duhet zgjidhur ky problem i ruajtjes që ende ka ngelur pezull. Shteti i ruan si monumente kulture, kisha i ruan si kishë. Pa gjetur këtë lloj koordinimi dhe bashkërendimi për këto vlera të veçanta, nuk është çudi që ndodhin këto vjedhje. Voskopoja tani është një fshat i vogël dhe katër kisha të mëdha ndodhen breda tij. Kisha e Shën Thanasit është disi e veçuar dhe vjedhje të tilla në atë largësi që është ajo mund të ketë edhe në qoftë se është e mbyllur. Nuk është puna se çdo bëjë kisha apo shteti, por çdo të bëhet për këto ikona. Sepse kjo vjedhje nuk është e vetmja, ka patur edhe disa raste të tjera. Në Selcë u vodhën pjesë ikonastasi, në Karavasta po ashtu pjesë ikonastasi... Ka pasur herë pas here ngjarje të tilla, pothuajse për çdo vit. 

*A ka pasur hetime pas këtyre vjedhjeve?* 

E rëndësishmja e këtij rasti është koordinimi i punës mes institucioneve. Objektet nuk mund të ruhen 24 orë sepse në Shqipëri ka shumë monumente kulture për të pasur një roje me armë në çdo moment. Duhet që policia të veprojë më intensivisht, po ashtu Ministria e Brendshme, pushteti lokal, institucione të tjera të ndryshme dhe Interpoli. Sepse thyerje dhe dhunime të këtyre objekteve do të ketë, por të paktën të priten rrugët e nxjerrjes së këtyre objekteve jashtë Shqipërisë. 

*Për t'u kthyer edhe njëherë te fondi që ruhet në muze. A ka kontaktuar Kisha Orthodhokse me këtë institucion për problemin e ikonave?* 

Ne nuk kemi patur kontakte me muzeun, presim që të zgjidhet çështja e statusit të këtyre objekteve. Unë personalisht i kam parë ambjentet ku ruhen këto ikona dhe nuk mund të them se janë të sigurta në muze përderisa atje nuk ekzistojnë aparatura për matjen e kushteve klimaterike.

Revista Milosao

----------

